# Stocking Compatibility for a 200L Mbuna Setup



## chris100 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, I just needed some help on stocking a new 200L tank I've just setup. I have plenty of filtration including the wet/dry built in that came with the tank (Aqua Nova NT-1000 i think) and a Eheim Classic 2213 canister filter with Purigen and Matrix in the in built filter and some nitra-zorb in the canister. It's just about completed it's cycle and im looking to start stocking this weekend. I've been doing alot of research and *** decided I want a mbuna setup. So I set it up accordingly using a 2-3 inch bed of fine crushed coral, with some fake plants and a stacked rock setup of old rocks from a reef from my LFS to create some caves and crevices (will probably need a little more to be safe).

I've been doing a lot of research on what fish to get and the more research I do the more I keep changing my what I want , My purpose for the tank is to have nice colour combinations, activity and a bit of breeding (an all round tank I guess)
I want as much advice as possible as I want it to all run smoothly as a long-term setup 
My thoughts, please correct and help me if need be.

Pseudotropheus demasoni-10-12 
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"- 1M/4F
Labidochromis caeruleus-1M/4F
Iodotropheus sprengerae -1M/4F
and if possible
synodontis petricola -3-4 (they just look awesome!)

I realise this will be a very heavily stocked tank but my reasoning is apart from the demasoni they're relatively peaceful fish compared to other mbuna and so larger numbers can only decrease any future aggression and the demasoni will only 
be aggressive to each other and so with higher numbers not one particular fish will be constantly picked out and as they're a dwarf fish i can get a way with a few extra. I could be way off here, any negative and/or positive feedback will be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? 200 liters makes me think about 48" x 12".

In a tank that size with mixed genders, you don't want to exceed three species. Some say with demasoni, you only want two species.

Demasoni require extra work, so running smoothly as a long term set up might be overly ambitious. You need to have at least one extra tank, be willing to tear down the show tank to catch extra males and a place to rehome them. That will make it smooth, but it won't be effort-free. :thumb:

I'd omit the acei to get your 3 species...they are borderline too big for a 48" x 12" tank anyway. I'd keep the demasoni at 12 minimum...even if you have to go to 15 individuals. The rest looks good!

Note that the proper level of overcrowding is 15 individuals (or 25 if one group is demasoni)...more than that does not give you additional advantages and creates other problems.


----------



## DNK (Jun 8, 2007)

My first Mbuna tank was a Juwel Rio 180 with 12 Demasoni, 5 yellow labs, 3 petricola and an ancistrus. It worked out really well; lots of fry and no deaths from bullying etc. I think I was lucky with M/F ratios though.
That tank had a foot print of about 40" x 14.5" and was stacked up with a lot of rock. If you're sparse on the rock for a relatively small Mbuna tank then there might be more issues with bullying.


----------



## chris100 (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't find the dimensions of the tank :S but that sizing sounds about right, its nothing out of the ordinary.
Okay I'm happy to get rid of the Acei. Do you have a third stocking suggestion other than the demasoni if you
advise it to be a difficult species? Would johanni be an idea? (I love the look of that blue and black colouration)
Anything with good colours and will get along with the tank. Yeah DNK there's a decent amount of rocks but just need a little more to satisfy what i think is enough, I suppose in this instant with mbuna's you can't have too many rocks aha only problem is I cleaned the LFS out of the rocks I have already so just need to find a little more.  thanks for your replies, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You'll really want to find out the dimensions of this tank before moving forward, it is rather critical to stocking. I would recommend staying away from johanni in this sized tank, they are often VERY aggressive.


----------



## chris100 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I know it's JUST off of 4ft so it's fairly standard, it's difficult because I don't use the same units of measure aha. Is there any good suggestions as a third species that you may suggest?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The suggestions would be different for different tank dimensions. Feel free to provide the measurements in metric, we have converters.


----------



## chris100 (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay after much searching I found the dimensions!
It's 100cm x 42cm x 62cm (H). Is this okay I could take a picture of the setup of that would help? Sorry for being a pain! I just want the fish to be healthy and exciting  open for any suggestions


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

39" x 16". So I'd stick with one or two species of smaller, more peaceful mbuna. Maybe the labs and the rusties. OR a single species tank with 3m:9f saulosi so you can have your blue barred fish.


----------



## chris100 (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay o a third species is out of the question? Alright maybe I'll stick with labs and rusties then


----------



## chris100 (Jul 13, 2012)

Can I add a cobue afra or a hongi species into the mix? Love the colours


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you had a 48" tank three species would work. Your tank is 9" shorter so it would be prudent to go with one or two species.

The labs and cobue would work together. Or the hongi as a single species tank (one male) because they tend to be more aggressive.


----------



## chris100 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for your help  I'll have to do some research on the fish and see what my best options are! Really appreciate the advice, thankyou .


----------

